

Email sent to a developer on supporting 10.6 and up - bensummers
http://inessential.com/2010/02/14/email_sent_to_a_developer_on_support_10_

======
bensummers
There's a possible comparison to supporting various web browsers in web apps,
but I'm not sure the correlation between upgrading and spending money on
software applies.

------
_delirium
I could see this argument for dropping 10.4, but plenty of people are still on
10.5 because Apple didn't release a PPC version of 10.6.

~~~
andrewtj
I'm not sure that the people still on the PPC architecture are worth
targeting. It's been 4 years since Apple switched to Intel. If their hardware
needs haven't evolved in that time then I'd assume their software needs
haven't changed either; that or they're on the cusp of buying a new machine
anyway.

~~~
_delirium
In my case, it's because hardware seems to have stayed mostly flat over the
past 5 years or so. If I bought a new portable machine to replace my 12"
PowerBook, it would probably be a netbook. But today's netbooks aren't any
faster than my PB, so why sideways-upgrade? I do still buy and upgrade
software routinely (in some cases software upgrades have actually made my
machine faster than it was years ago, e.g. with the Firefox speed
improvements).

